# Garmin GPS Question



## Barroll (Jul 19, 2010)

I am looking to get a new gps and i want to get the best one i can.  I was looking at the rhino 530HCx but i saw they came out with a new GPSMAP series.  Has anyone had any experience with either or know the difference between the two models.


----------



## Randy (Jul 19, 2010)

I say either go ahead and get the 60csx which is being discontinued but is still a great unit or spend the money to get the new map62 series.  It is going to be a great unit but expensive at least for the first few years.


----------



## deadend (Jul 20, 2010)

Have had a few and now consider the 530hcx to be the best of the lot especially if your buddies have them also.


----------



## Keith48 (Jul 21, 2010)

Got a 60CSx and it is the best unit I have ever owned by a mile, and I have owned a lot of them. GL!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 3, 2010)

absolutely love my GPSMAP60CSX.  should still be able to find one for about $200, maybe less.


----------



## Flow Master (Aug 4, 2010)

*Garmin who!*

Had a Garmin GPSmap 60cs and sold it to get a Delorme PN-60 and I love it. I'm glad I went with the Delorme.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 4, 2010)

60 CSX is your best option. Have a GPSMAP 76S and love it, but love my 60 CSX better. If you are interested in the 76S PM me.


----------



## jcountry (Aug 6, 2010)

the 60 csx looks good.  Has anyone used it with the inland lakes maps?


----------



## 03FXD (Aug 10, 2010)

*60csx*

ditto on the 60 csx. One of the best receivers. You can get a lock in very dense tree cover, I even get a lock in my house. I think basspro had them for $199. I've had mine for 6 years and paid $329 with a Garmin dealer discount. So, for 199 you can't beat it.


----------

